# Benross VX Combo?



## Jimmy_W (Nov 22, 2006)

bought a set the other month and im absolutly amazed. they really are excellent. only my 3rd set of irons and deffinatly the best by far. working in a golf shop i often get to try demo equipment and this set jumped out at me. quality...anyone else got em?
please reply.....


----------

